# acrylic soap stamps



## Stellagirl (Feb 4, 2014)

I've been messing around with the laser and some acrylic, and here's what I've done so far. Haven't tried them on soap yet, cause what I have is too hard...believe me I tried! Have some lye cooling now.
The acrylic is 1/4" and then I thought I'd glue them onto wood mounts (cause I have a bunch)! Still tweaking.
Any ideas?
Thanks for looking!


----------



## AnnaMarie (Feb 4, 2014)

Wow!  You made these?  I like the bird one that says "natural".  They all look fabulous!
Cheers!
Anna Marie


----------



## Derpina Bubbles (Feb 4, 2014)

Very cool! Love those designs.


----------



## Ellacho (Feb 4, 2014)

Wow, you are so talented!!


----------



## JusDin (Feb 4, 2014)

Wow these are great!


----------



## Em522 (Feb 4, 2014)

These are beautiful! How do you even go about making something like these, 3d printer?


----------



## paillo (Feb 4, 2014)

Really beautiful, inspired designs, they are gorgeous! If you're thinking about selling, I want one! Great work!


----------



## Beany (Feb 4, 2014)

The stamp I use is acrylic. Mounting them on some wood would work for sure. Once the soap is made wait a few days before stamping...you want the soap to be dry and semi hard so the soap doesn't end up sticking to the stamp. I use a hammer to gently tap the stamp evenly into the soap. As you have learned if you wait too long the soap will be too hard


----------



## paillo (Feb 4, 2014)

I usually bevel and stamp the next day. Although... I dip mine in a little mica or other colorant first, which helps when the bars are not quite so hard.

I use a short-handled hammer and pound it on its side, gently...


----------



## kazmi (Feb 4, 2014)

Beautiful!!  You should consider selling soap stamps.  I know that I would buy a few!


----------



## jules92207 (Feb 5, 2014)

I would love a stamp of this quality, you could definitely sell those. You could even make personalized ones. Very cool.


----------



## giddyforgilda (Feb 5, 2014)

Those are beautiful! Modern and artistic  :clap:
I would even buy one, even though I have no plans of selling. 
Just seems fun


----------



## ilovesoap2 (Feb 5, 2014)

I would love love love one or two or three of those.
I hope you will consider making and selling some.
Pretty please?


----------



## seven (Feb 5, 2014)

amazing! if only i can make my own soap stamps.


----------



## Stellagirl (Feb 5, 2014)

Laser machine.


----------



## Stellagirl (Feb 5, 2014)

*soap stamps*

I'm going to sell them as soon as I make sure they work well, And figure out a price.
I'll keep you posted.
Thanks for your encouraging comments!


----------



## shunt2011 (Feb 5, 2014)

Those are beautiful.  I too want 1 or 2 or........... Keep us posted.  What a talent.


----------



## Lildlege1 (Feb 5, 2014)

I would buy some also!! You should sell them they are great


----------



## MzMolly65 (Feb 5, 2014)

Count me in .. do you need a guinea pig to test them???   8):shifty:


----------



## ilovesoap2 (Feb 11, 2014)

@Stellagirl
Bumping for encouragement


----------



## My Mountain Soaps (Feb 11, 2014)

i would be interested to see if you could create my logo in this stamp. i also wanna know more about how you do this? Please?


----------



## Stellagirl (Mar 13, 2014)

*Acrylic stamps*



My Mountain Soaps said:


> i would be interested to see if you could create my logo in this stamp. i also wanna know more about how you do this? Please?


I'd have to see what you are looking for.
You can send me a message.


----------



## Stellagirl (Mar 14, 2014)

What size stamp do you prefer to use on your soaps?
I've been making some, just curious what sizes are most popular?


----------



## heather s (Mar 15, 2014)

Wow! I would also be interested in having my logo on a stamp. Those are fantastic!


----------



## paillo (Mar 16, 2014)

I have one! Stellagrl took me on as the 'test pancake' and I couldn't be more thrilled with the result. Stylized, contemporary dragonfly, I loved it, we worked with a small key ring image in the public domain. The soap is Lavender Ylang ylang EOs with purple Brazilian and French pink clays. Thank you Rhonda!


----------



## lpstephy85 (Mar 16, 2014)

Ohhh, I would be interested in buying one if you can somehow do my logo or something close. If your interested, send me a message


----------



## ilovesoap2 (Mar 16, 2014)

I don't have a logo as yet but would still like a few of anything nice design. Hope I can send message and not get in trouble :wave:


----------



## tkine (Mar 16, 2014)

Stellagirl said:


> What size stamp do you prefer to use on your soaps?
> I've been making some, just curious what sizes are most popular?



I had one made last fall that is about 2.5" to 2.75".  Love it!  It came with a wood 'handle' to glue into a hole of the back of the acrylic stamp.  I instead cut a piece of Maple lumber (I am a woodworker also), & glued that to the stamp.  I like being able to use a hammer to lightly tap the center, then tapping even lighter on each corner of the stamp.

I like stamping right after I cut my soap.  My recipe allows that.  It took a little bit to get the hang of what was the best technique to use.  I spray my stamp, & the soap face with a light spritz of 91% alcohol before stamping.  Then clean the stamp face, as needed, with an old toothbrush & more alcohol.  I tried the plastic wrap method, & that did NOT work for me.

I'd also like to know the price of a stamp if you are going to be selling them soon.  I'm looking for something simple now for a 'Wine" soap.  Your stamps look wonderful!


----------



## KissaFrog (Mar 16, 2014)

*Soap Stamps*

You should do custom orders.   I would buy them!


----------



## jules92207 (Mar 16, 2014)

I agree, I would totally buy one. I love the fluid lines in your first pics.  I was thinking if you could make me one with a calla lily I would totally make that my signature. 

Let me know when you get ready to start selling them, K?


----------



## Stellagirl (Mar 17, 2014)

They do look beautiful!!!!
I'm very proud of my work....Thanks for being my guinea pig!!!
Your soaps are beautiful.
I'll bet no one else has that dragonfly! He was a beast! lol
Enjoy, Rhonda


----------



## Stellagirl (Mar 17, 2014)

Not sure is this is the right place to post this, but I am making the acrylic stamps. Interested please message me for more info.
Thanks


----------



## twinkiesmommy2009 (May 10, 2014)

Stellagirl said:


> Not sure is this is the right place to post this, but I am making the acrylic stamps. Interested please message me for more info.
> Thanks



I'm interested!  I can't figure out how to private message from the app though.


----------

